# Neew Install - SD DVR



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm having D* installed at my mother's house on July 5th. She's got 3 HDTV's & 2 SDTV's. We're getting HD & Whole Home, etc. so I'm curious as to which SD Receiver & SDDVR she will get. She's in Memphis in the 38141 zip code. Will the SDDVR still require two lines or since this will be a SWM install will it use one line like the HDDVR's. 

I've got more questions about the install but I'll post those in another forum.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If she's getting WHDVR, the SD receiver and SD-DVR need to be SWM compatible. Thus, she will get a D12 and R16. Also, since it is a SWM install, the R16 will only require one cable.

- Merg


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

How many each of HD DVRs or HD receivers will she have?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

She'll have two HDDVR's & one HD Receiver


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

That's 8 tuners total, (2 per DVR and 1 per receiver) which is fine, but it's the upper limit for the number of tuners for the simpler install with a SWM dish.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, I realized that, too but if she ever wants to add a another receiver then D* will come out & replace the LNB & add the switch so she can have more than 8 tuners. They did that for me when I went from 8 to 9 tuners two weeks after having the SWM installation .


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You realize of course that the SD DVR and receiver will not be part of the whole-home operation. They will be SWM, but not whole-home capable. If you want whole-home at every TV, then you need to order HD equipment for the SD TV locations.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, I knew that. The tv's are small ones in the kitchen & an enclosed patio. She wants them on mostly for noise but might record the odd program there. I think that eventually we'll get rid of both tv's & replace them with a small HDTV & receiver but that will probably be next year. Right now it is important to her to keep things as close to the same as possible.


----------

